# Mud tire or mud trail tire?



## BBOPowered (Jun 27, 2010)

first off i'm hoping i'm not posting something that's already been posted so I'm sorry if I am I just couldn't find it on the search and I literally spent HOURS going through this forum trying to find an answer to my question. so here goes


I am looking for a good mud tire/ mud trail tire for my brute force. The lady has a set of zillas on her rubicon and they work ok but they still get stuck in some mud pits that alot of our friends make it through :grumble:. I guess my big dilemma is that the mud pits that I hit up require me to do a bit of riding and wet grass/ brush hill climbing and log jumping but then when I finally get to the mud pit I spend countless hours just running through the mud pits that are usually a very soggy bottomless black dirt mud. and after a few passes its hard for anyone to get through anymore. so yeah any good ideas for a tire and size that behaves decently on a trail but can get me through countless passes in a big nasty bog?


----------



## BBOPowered (Jun 27, 2010)

with this post being the closest to my situation I suppose: http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=4704 but again I'd like to get through the muck a lil better than the ladys zilla's since I spend most of my time in the mud but I need a decent tire to get me there.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Since you stay mostly in the mud I would say get a true mud tire like a law or a back. The terms also do good in the mud and ride alot smoother than the others. Bi/tri claws would also be a good tire for what you ride and they wear like iron.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

J2! said:


> Since you stay mostly in the mud I would say get a true mud tire like a law or a back. The terms also do good in the mud and ride alot smoother than the others. Bi/tri claws would also be a good tire for what you ride and they wear like iron.


 
:agreed: Any of these would be a good choice for you.


----------



## BBOPowered (Jun 27, 2010)

Should I get something like a 27" or 28" then to keep
My weight down for the bit of trail riding I do? Or what? Oh and thanks
For the help !


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I would go with at least a 28 or bigger, anything smaller and you will be dissapointed. Also, the bigger tires give you instant ground clearance which means ALOT when you are mud riding.


----------



## BBOPowered (Jun 27, 2010)

where would be the best place to buy a set of outlaws mounted on some itp rims then?


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

ill second the bi/tris. longest lasting tire out there IMO. but they only come in a 27" so if you wanna go bigger youll have to go with a law or back. 

P.S. Lovin the avatar BBOPowered. Trailer Park Life!


----------



## BBOPowered (Jun 27, 2010)

I do like the bi/tri tire tread but are they a digging type of tire? because I never drive in hard bottom mud pits. 

and yeah haha Trailer park boys is the best show just wish they played it here in the U.S.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Rubicon is right, the biggest bi/tri's thay make are 27". No they don't dig bad at all. Not near as bad as a law or back. They ride good too. If they made them in a bigger size I would be running them.


----------



## bowhuntr (Jan 30, 2011)

I would go with a Outlaw for the paddling aspect of it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

stay away from a 28" Law I hear they are TERRIBLE on the trail. You could look at the 29" Terminators I hear they ride really smooth. But the LAW (or silverback) is going to be your best bet in the type of mud you describe.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Terms Dig pretty bad if you get throttle happy. I just putt through stuff now and do much better.


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

I've got a set of 28 backs on mine and do a fair amount of trail riding, they get me there and get me through stuff a less aggressive tire wouldn't. They do ride rougher than a less aggressive tire but if you were into smooth riding you wouldn't be climbing logs and running through mud bogs. 

Check your local craigslist before you buy a brand new set I got my 28 backs gently used for < $300, have a set of gently used laws I found at a local atv shop as well for when these wear out.

I think silverbacks have 2" tread depth brand new so when you go look at a set take a ruler and check to see how worn they are. If you stay off the pavement they will last you a very long time.


----------



## BBOPowered (Jun 27, 2010)

well I called around the past 2 days and I must have called 20 places.. not one single shop has the Tri-claw in stock and only a few had the bi-Claw so it looks like thats out. now to see if I can find a silverback in stock. since Polaris425 said that the law in 28" sucks.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You most likely wont find something like the CLAW in stock somewhere. Just about going to have to order that. They can be (or use to could be) had for a decent price.

I didnt say they sucked, I just have heard many accounts about how they ride rough on the trail b/c of their extremely round profile. Other size laws have a flat profile but the 28" is ver rounded for some reason.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I run 28" backs and they do fine on the trails.


----------



## BBOPowered (Jun 27, 2010)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/member.php?u=2sorry wrong word choice * terrible then* :nana: haha jk 
but I do appreciate the advise this has all been VERY helpful!


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

BBOPowered said:


> where would be the best place to buy a set of outlaws mounted on some itp rims then?


did you try mud throwers they are a sponsor here


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ They dont carry laws.. just Backs. Unfortunately.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Stay away from the 28" law IMO. It does ride horrible. Like Polaris425 said, very round profile. The 27" law isn't like that, it has a flat profile with nice sized lugs. The 29.5" law is hard to beat. I don't think mine trail ride very rough at all. Everyone also has their own opinion of what rough is also. A little death shake is expected IMO when running a pure mud tire. Silverbacks ride more rough than anything I've ever ridden on. That's strictly my opinion, they dig down faster than the laws do, once again IMO.


----------



## BBOPowered (Jun 27, 2010)

well I bought a set of tires and rims... they happen to be the 28" outlaws that polaris was saying trail ride pretty bad but I figured I couldnt pass up brand new 28x9.50 fronts and 28x12.50 rears on 12" itp ss212 rims for the same price as most places sell just the rears without rims . so I figured what the hell I can always put my old tires and rims on if I want to blaze a trail every now and again. oh and 12.50's do fit on a stock 09 brute with no problems! I wasnt entirely sure when i first grabbed em and put em in the back of the truck, they're awfully wide! but thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah you are probably gonna need a lift or spacers. It's that tire. I bet any other tire in 28x12 would have fit.


----------

